# Crown xls on b&w 683s



## creed (Sep 29, 2010)

Has anyone used a xls crown Amp on a pair of 683s. From what i read bowers and Wilkins do pair up with rotel quite nicely. I will be using a xls Amp to power my substage it would be nice to keep the amps in my rack the same . My set up is for Ht and music listening..


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

In terms of providing the necessary power to drive them safely, yes. Any of the Crown XLS series amps will do the job. Just remember that you're getting modern D-class circuitry, and if you're using xxx0/xxx2 series models you're also getting switch-mode power supplies (and variable HP/LP filters/Xovers depending on mode). There's a detailed and seemingly endless debate about how audible the differences are between various architectures... your mileage may vary. But the bottom line is that from a purely technical standpoint it will work and you won't do any harm. 

The good news is that if you buy one new, you've got 30 days to return it if you're not happy.


----------



## creed (Sep 29, 2010)

I had just found a sae a205 Amp somewhat locally for a descent price. That will provide enough power 200w at 8 ohm and 300 at 4 ohm. What would be a good recommendation. BTW I would be purchasing the crown xls Amp from partsexpress. Never really looked at series of the model


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

PE only carries the xxx2 models, which are the current line. More-or-less the same as the xxx0 line, with a few minor modifications...

The menu layout is a little different and now includes an input sensitivity setting (0.75V / 1.4V), and some convenience things (LED Off timer, etc). Aside from cosmetic stuff, they also changed the airflow a bit, which is supposedly more efficient. 

Are your current models black or silver?

VS SAE a205 amp... hard to say. SAE did good work, but they went out of business a while ago. That means support for the product is virtually impossible to find without digging up individual technicians who are passionate about vintage gear. There's a lot to be said for gear that still has a manufacturer around to honor a warranty or a return. But if that doesn't factor in for you, you might be just as happy with the SAE amp. One question though: does your current setup allow you to run a HPF to those B&W's without having to use the one built in to the Crown?


----------



## creed (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm building my room as we speak so I have no current model crown Amp... The drywallers are done boarding tomorrow. MT current avr I have is a onkyo nr807 
My uncle has had a 6 foot tall r k full of sae gear for the last 24 years. He loves it. I'm just not sure what kind of sound to expect from the xls for the bowers and Wilkins.....


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

That's a harder question to answer, but what I can tell you from my personal experience with Crown XLS amps (almost every model from the past decade) is that they are clean and quiet. I've done A/B testing against an old BGW Model 100B (using a FiiO X1 lossless player, a Yamaha MG102C, and Alesis Monitor One mkII's) and I don't think I'd be able to distinguish between them reliably in a blind taste test. 

My gut reaction is that if you went with the Crown, you'd probably be just as happy as with the SAE and you'd get all the other stuff that comes with (warranty, manual, return policy, and fancy electronics). Also, you've got the option of having all your future amps match without having to spend months digging through eBay. If you're near a Guitar Center, you can "rent" one for a month by purchasing it and saving the box... then return for a full refund if you don't like it.

So, the last question if you decide on the Crown is this: Black or Silver? If you want black, get current models (xxx2). If silver, get previous model (xxx0).


----------



## creed (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow looks like crown it is. I am in Windsor Ontario across the boarder from Detroit Michigan. Question is what model. Xls 1002 or 1502


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

The 1002 would do the job. The 1502 would do the same job with the knob set a little lower. B&W website does not give true power specs (and the owner's manual is nearly useless), only a recommended amp rating. The 1002 is 15W above the top end of the B&W recommendation. So it's really a budget question rather than a function question.

FWIW, I'm running a 1000 for my L/R, and a 1500 for a 4x12 IB sub array. Neither amp is working very hard, which is the way it should be.


----------



## creed (Sep 29, 2010)

Minimal cost to upgrade to larger model.


----------



## rgbbhat (Jul 4, 2020)

creed said:


> Wow looks like crown it is. I am in Windsor Ontario across the boarder from Detroit Michigan. Question is what model. Xls 1002 or 1502


Hello Creed- How is your experience of the Crown XLS 1502 for Home Theatre purposes. Planning to get one to drive L and R of the B&W 603s in 7.0 set up. Thanks


----------



## RAJBCPA (Jul 31, 2021)

I've owned about 12 or more xls power amps for HT 20 years,,,

If you get them to run without hum, you will like them. don;t drop them - even 1 inch with ruin them. Will crown honor their warranty? fat chance.


----------

